# Any pics or videos of very rough weather in the North Sea?



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

A friend of mine, who used to be an OIM on the Texaco Tartan platform has an oil industry museum in Le Duc, Edmonton , Canada and is now looking for some videos so that he may illustrate the extreme weather sometimes experience in the North Sea. Any contributions will be gratefully Received.

JC


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

John Campbell said:


> A friend of mine, who used to be an OIM on the Texaco Tartan platform has an oil industry museum in Le Duc, Edmonton , Canada and is now looking for some videos so that he may illustrate the extreme weather sometimes experience in the North Sea. Any contributions will be gratefully Received.
> 
> JC


.

Quiet a few on U Tube John.

Peter


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

peter3807 said:


> .
> 
> Quiet a few on U Tube John.
> 
> Peter


Many thanks for the info Peter I will get on to it now.
JC


----------

